# I seriously underestimated the cost of owning a Kindle



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

It was hard enough to spend $359 for my K2, but I didn't realize how expensive having it would be - what with the additional cost of skins, leather covers, book stands, rice makers, recipe software...


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL that is so true and doesn't even count additional spending on books since in many cases -- not all -- the number of books read increases after a Kindle purchase (although I refuse to view that as bad).
It took me a while after I first got my K2 to see the fruits of my spending labor, but I now have a nice selection of covers and lights. I've been able to resist some of the other items listed....so far


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel the same way--so many great accessories! I have a huge wish list-starting with a borsa bella bag


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL yeah. I got about 10 posts into the rice maker thread one day then just jumped up and went and bought one. 

Melissa


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

4Katie said:


> It was hard enough to spend $359 for my K2, but I didn't realize how expensive having it would be - what with the additional cost of skins, leather covers, book stands, rice makers, recipe software...


LOL Don't forget the cost off all the books you buy when you get hooked on a series for which you got a book free!

EllenR


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

stay away from the coffee thread


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

ak rain said:


> stay away from the coffee thread


Fortunately for me, I don't drink coffee. Now, if there was a chocolate thread...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

there mention in the threads about that too (chocolate) 
sylvia


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

ak rain said:


> stay away from the coffee thread


Don't think of an Elephant... Accessories here we go!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't miss the wine thread!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Elephant?

WINE?!?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

now don't put a cost on the recipe's those were shared. unless you count the cost on the hips


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Tea thread anyone?


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you have a dog or cat yet? You need a furbaby to sit in your lap or at your side while you read your Kindle.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I do indeed have a furry little doggie who loves to sit on my lap while I read. 

Whew. At least I have that covered!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

ak rain said:


> stay away from the coffee thread


OMG, there is a coffee thread? How the heck did I miss that??


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Chloista said:


> OMG, there is a coffee thread? How the heck did I miss that??


In not quite kindle, page 2

Keurig coffee maker - here's the thread - enjoy 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7589.0.html


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Chloista said:


> OMG, there is a coffee thread? How the heck did I miss that??


Oh you MUST have real fresh wonderful coffee to drink while reading....so of course you must get a Keurig! (and then try out all those fantastic k-cups ....)


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

but the fact remains that it is all worth it.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

thephantomsgirl said:


> Oh you MUST have real fresh wonderful coffee to drink while reading....so of course you must get a Keurig! (and then try out all those fantastic k-cups ....)


I prefer Flavia myself- LOL


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the Kerug. It saves time. Therefore, more reading time.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I had to go to Macy's today and went past the kitchen wares department.  Their central display table must have been set up by someone from KB  --  the only items on it were a couple of Keurig coffee makers and a couple of red Kitchen Aid mixers!  So I got to check both of those out to see what all the fuss is about.  

My current unexpected Kindle cost is a custom Borsa Bella bag....  for my camera.    I was so happy with the ones Melissa made for my K2 that I've just ordered the gadget bag to keep my camera scratch-free when it's in my purse.  Pre-Kindle I would have just stuck it in a Ziploc!


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

It's true - they are like expensive little children.  Gotta have clothes!  Designer ones at that.  So Arwen has an Oberon, a DecalGirl 
Skin, and this week a Vera Bradley bag will arrive.  Now she's got me looking at those Baba Studio bags....


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I had to go to Macy's today and went past the kitchen wares department. Their central display table must have been set up by someone from KB -- the only items on it were a couple of Keurig coffee makers and a couple of red Kitchen Aid mixers! So I got to check both of those out to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> My current unexpected Kindle cost is a custom Borsa Bella bag.... for my camera.  I was so happy with the ones Melissa made for my K2 that I've just ordered the gadget bag to keep my camera scratch-free when it's in my purse. Pre-Kindle I would have just stuck it in a Ziploc!


I love the camera bag idea


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> My current unexpected Kindle cost is a custom Borsa Bella bag.... for my camera.


lol - SHE knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Ive spent way more than I'd thought too


----------



## Anne Lebrecht (Sep 7, 2009)

I had no idea there were so many accessories, but I read a lot. Since the kindle purchase a month ago I seem to read more quickly and I have bought 50 books ( some were free) not all are read. So I am only beginning this expense if I now get introduced to accessories as well.
Boy oh Boy.  I have to get another job to support this. Right?
Anne Lebrecht


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been trying to watch for the free books, but a lot don't seem to interest me. I was buying a lot of sed books on amazon and even when cheap the shipping is usually about $4-so I supose it evens out-I just don't have the book to give to my mother when I'm done


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> In not quite kindle, page 2
> 
> Keurig coffee maker - here's the thread - enjoy
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7589.0.html


Oh my! I just read all 11 pages of the thread. My husband is going to ban me from site... I just know it. Why? Because I'm thinking I need a Keurig coffee maker... after just having spent a small fortune on an Oberon cover, a Decal Girl skin, and the purchase of two new messenger bags at Macy's during a shopping trip yesterday. SIGH.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> My current unexpected Kindle cost is a custom Borsa Bella bag.... for my camera.


I was thinking the very same thing. My camera bag is so boring.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Tea thread anyone?


I think a tea thread would be great. I'm a tea drinker!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

LindaW said:


> I think a tea thread would be great. I'm a tea drinker!


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8480.0.html


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Waffles and tea and fondue... oh, my!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LindaW said:


> I think a tea thread would be great. I'm a tea drinker!


hehehe come and join us. We are harmless. Really, we are. Nothing enabling about the tea thread.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

4Katie said:


> It was hard enough to spend $359 for my K2, but I didn't realize how expensive having it would be - what with the additional cost of skins, leather covers, book stands, rice makers, recipe software...


Don't forget the waffle maker thread...the numerous purse and bag threads..the netbooks, the iphones...and so on.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Kindle owning hehehehe


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Do you have a dog or cat yet? You need a furbaby to sit in your lap or at your side while you read your Kindle.


lol Good point!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Chloista said:


> Oh my! I just read all 11 pages of the thread. My husband is going to ban me from site... I just know it. Why? Because I'm thinking I need a Keurig coffee maker... after just having spent a small fortune on an Oberon cover, a Decal Girl skin, and the purchase of two new messenger bags at Macy's during a shopping trip yesterday. SIGH.


Oh BUT the Keurig IS a necessity lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Oh BUT the Keurig IS a necessity lol


I prefer the Zarafina tea maker. It is awesome.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Oh BUT the Keurig IS a necessity lol





ProfCrash said:


> I prefer the Zarafina tea maker. It is awesome.


I prefer both!


----------



## karlm (Jul 21, 2009)

After all this chit-chat I forgot the original point of the thread. Right going to make a tea - anyone want one?


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, sorta back on topic (after having coffee from my Keurig) ...  my new Vera Bradley Mod Floral in Blue bag will arrive tomorrow!  I've also got a Mighty Brite Ultra Flex arriving tomorrow too.  

I will take photos tomorrow.  Arwen all nicely adorned in her purple ROF Oberon cover, Stand Alone skin from DecalGirl, and the new arrivals.  Picked up the ST warranty today as well (30% off today with the SEPTEMBER code, btw).


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I got the BB gadget bag for my iPhone to match my BB Kindle case.  However, being able to read my books on the iPhone is what pushed me into buying the iPhone.  I didn't take the Kindle with me when running errands because I didn't want to leave it in the car in the hot Texas summer.  So I got the iPhone.  However, I am really happy with everything so I am not complaining.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> I got the BB gadget bag for my iPhone to match my BB Kindle case. However, being able to read my books on the iPhone is what pushed me into buying the iPhone. I didn't take the Kindle with me when running errands because I didn't want to leave it in the car in the hot Texas summer. So I got the iPhone. However, I am really happy with everything so I am not complaining.


Did you get the small one or the large one? I've been seriously considering doing the same thing.


----------

